

Ask HN: Browsers' share of your site - conductor

The current whole-world statistics of browsers' "market" share are well-known, but it would be nice to know the situation grouped by region and site type. Please contribute.<p>Real example:<p>Region: East Europe
Site type: Entertainment, movies/music discussion<p>Google Chrome	49.2 %
Firefox	28.8 %
Opera	15.9 %
MS IE	4.9 %
Safari	0.8 %
======
bdmorgan
We're a football site (NFL/College) so virtually all of our audience is
American males...18-50-ish.

IE: 35% Firefox: 25% Chrome: 22% Safari: 11% Android: 3%

In terms of operating system:

77% Windows 12% Mac

26% of our visitors are running at 1280 x 800 resolution or below.

------
kirchhoff
Region: Worldwide, Site Type: Google Maps mashup

Firefox: 42% Chrome: 30% IE: 13% Safari: 12% Opera: 2%

------
sim0n
Region: US Site Type: Project management

Chrome: 68% Safari: 18% Firefox: 13%

------
profitbaron
I'll provide some details with regards to one of my sites which, I built
really quickly & let it grow naturally (The site has had no promotion, it
contains spelling mistakes etc & I have done nothing with it although, I am
planning to fix it etc shortly as traffic and revenue is constantly growing on
it)

I'd class the site as an Entertainment type site.

These are all time stats for the site in terms of browser usage:

Firefox: 38.83% Internet Explorer: 38.72% Google Chrome: 9.89% Safari: 9.29%
Opera: 1.77%

There is also mobile traffic to the site despite, not having a mobile version
etc - For instance this month Android is at 1.9% (5th most popular browser).
Likewise, Chrome has also increased in percentage recently and is now around
23% with Firefox and IE falling to 30% and 28% respectively.

